# Prices?



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a possible source...but sticks run around $20-$25. How bad is this? My previous source in an other country moved...so I'm down to this one


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> I have a possible source...but sticks run around $20-$25. How bad is this? My previous source in an other country moved...so I'm down to this one


Well that all depends on what we are buying now doesn't it? If you were paying $20-$25 for a parti short, not a good deal. If you are buying Monte A's, then it's not too bad. More info needed would be the best thing to take away.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Still not up to that $20 to $25 a stick yet maybe a gift somedat from the cigar fairy

bandit


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

hornitosmonster said:


> I have a possible source...but sticks run around $20-$25. How bad is this? My previous source in an other country moved...so I'm down to this one


Hi, who are you again? You need to be around here for a while before you start asking questions about sources and prices. I realize you aren't asking for a source, but you are asking about the prices of a supposed source you've discovered. I'd say stick around, get to know the people here, then you can ask that question. Or you can order from what ever source you have, take a picture of the cigars, post them here, and then ask if your cigar looks legit; however I would suggest the former, stick around, get to know the members here, let them get to know you, then proceed from there.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

:tpd: at the very least tell us what sticks youre looking at mate!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Hi, who are you again? You need to be around here for a while before you start asking questions about sources and prices. I realize you aren't asking for a source, but you are asking about the prices of a supposed source you've discovered. I'd say stick around, get to know the people here, then you can ask that question. Or you can order from what ever source you have, take a picture of the cigars, post them here, and then ask if your cigar looks legit; however I would suggest the former, stick around, get to know the members here, let them get to know you, then proceed from there.


:tpd: WoW! Coppertop must be in good mood, you got the nice version :r 
Like he sed hang around a bit, read past threads, use the search button, youll pick up stuuff here and there...


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Your right...Not looking for a source but I dont want to get ripped off as well...is that ok? Isnt it smart to check around first?

My source in Germany moved...Too many fakes in Mexico.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

6-8/ea for the regular production...most popular stuff...whatever that is


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

What kind of smokes are you looking at buying? What was your old source charging for these smokes?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

*ahem* guys! How is this not discussing a source?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

hornitosmonster said:


> Your right...Not looking for a source but I dont want to get ripped off as well...is that ok? Isnt it smart to check around first?
> 
> My source in Germany moved...Too many fakes in Mexico.


Ok, you missed my point completely! If you don't know what the cigars you're looking at should sell for, then maybe you shouldn't be buying them.

This is exactly why I said stick around, read, let the fantastic community of CS get to know you and vice-versa before you ask questions like this one.

I hope the people who are replying here actually wanting to help you realize that they are doing you a huge disservice. Why? Simple, what do you learn by being fed this information? You don't learn jack shit, and once you get what you need we'll never hear from you again! I don't appreciate being used, so I hope no one answers your question, but I do hope you stick around and *LEARN* about cigars, that way you don't have to ask questions like this.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Corona Gigante said:


> *ahem* guys! How is this not discussing a source?


:tpd:


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I will most likely buy them..I mean, beggars can't be choosers...Just looking get five...I will post pics when I get them..Hopefully I can drive down there this weekend.

Yeah, and I know I'm most likely getting boned on the price


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hornitosmonster said:


> I will most likely buy them..I mean, beggars can't be choosers...Just looking get five...I will post pics when I get them..Hopefully I can drive down there this weekend.
> 
> Yeah, and I know I'm most likely getting boned on the price


Drive over to the "New Gorilla Forum" here and post an introduction thread so we can get to know you and say hi. :2


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> If you don't know what the cigars you're looking at should sell for, then maybe you shouldn't be buying them.


No..I dont know what they should sell for on a black market..I know what I paid for them in germany...and i know what they go for in Mexico.

And yes, buying cubans in the US is a black market so I know prices will be higher..just how much higher is all I want to know. I guess it is YMMV because they should be higher in NYC then Florida.

So never mind..thanks for the welcome


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

hornitosmonster said:


> No..I dont know what they should sell for on a black market..I know what I paid for them in germany...and i know what they go for in Mexico.
> 
> And yes, buying cubans in the US is a black market so I know prices will be higher..just how much higher is all I want to know. I guess it is YMMV because they should be higher in NYC then Florida.
> 
> So never mind..thanks for the welcome


If you are buying them from somewhere in the US, then 99 44/100 % sure they are fake....YMMV but seen it time and again


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hornitosmonster said:


> No..I dont know what they should sell for on a black market..I know what I paid for them in germany...and i know what they go for in Mexico.
> 
> And yes, buying cubans in the US is a black market so I know prices will be higher..just how much higher is all I want to know. I guess it is YMMV *because they should be higher in NYC then Florida*.
> 
> So never mind..thanks for the welcome


 

say what? :r

i think some ppl are trying to give you the hint that you need to post more INFO about YOURSELF. i mean, you've got a whopping 5 posts, 4 of which are in here, 1 is the first name thread. no intro, no info in the user profile...

let me know how those NYC cubans are.
ps - i'm only joking, i wouldn't buy cuban cigars from anyplace in the states.

seriously, how about some more info. like how long you've been smoking, maybe some of your favorite cigars, both cuban and non-cuban, where you're from, your zodiac sign, do you like to spoon, etc, etc.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

IHT said:


> ...where you're from, your zodiac sign, do you like to spoon, etc, etc.


You thinking of arranging a "herf" with the man?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

hornitosmonster said:


> No..I dont know what they should sell for on a black market..I know what I paid for them in germany...and i know what they go for in Mexico.
> 
> And yes, buying cubans in the US is a black market so I know prices will be higher..just how much higher is all I want to know. I guess it is YMMV because they should be higher in NYC then Florida.
> 
> So never mind..thanks for the welcome


Blah, blah, blah! Don't give me, "so never mind..thanks for the welcome" bullshit. Who the f*ck are you, I don't know you, no one one here knows you! So don't come here expecting us to help you out. If you are buying cubans from a brick and mortar here in the US you are probably buying fakes, period! You haven't even introduced yourself, which tells me you just want us to help you, to let you know you are making a huge f*cking mistake. Well you are! Here are your mistakes: first mistake was coming in here just expecting us to rollover and help you, your second mistake was being a smartasss, and your third, and biggest mistake, is buying cubans here in the USA. You want so badly to have cubans, but you don't want to learn, what does that accomplish?

My point was, if you knew anything about the cigars you wanted, you would know if they were over-priced, PERIOD! If they were for sale here, Mexico, Germany, Spain, China, Japan, Korea, Australia or Canada you would know what to expact price wise. You would know that in certain countries cubans will be more expensive because of higher tobacco taxes. You would be able to tell if you were buying fakes, or legit habanos...but since you don't want to learn, you just want info without putting any effort into it; that way you'll never know any information that could actually help you. So, do you want to learn? Or do you want to remain ignorant?


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> eriously, how about some more info. like how long you've been smoking, maybe some of your favorite cigars, both cuban and non-cuban, where you're from, your zodiac sign, do you like to spoon, etc, etc.
> __________________


LOL..ok I get that part...And I will post more...


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> Who the f*ck are you,


No one greater or less then you...And I signed up so I could learn. Reason for this post. So the Cubans in the US are fakes..I would say that most Cubans in the border towns of Mexico are fakes. I'm not totally unschooled. I have read and researched the labels and how to spot fakes.

Anyways..you helped out even when you didnt want to. I will not buy these "Cubans" in the US...

Now I know to post more before asking question in this part of the forum...I hope not all areas on this board are like this...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

hornitosmonster said:


> Now I know to post more before asking question in this part of the forum...I hope not all areas on this board are like this...


To get the most out of this forum, my friend, you need to abide by the rules.

3 Simple rules of Club Stogie...plus 1


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

This is a really friendly board, but your post was borderline about "vendors" which is very touchy, since you can't discuss them here. But the info you got was good, DO NOT buy them from inside the USA.

This is not a big deal, just take some time to get to know people here and you'll get everything you ever wanted relating to cigar information. Read old posts in the habanos lounge, tons of info there.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> Now I know to post more before asking question in this part of the forum...I hope not all areas on this board are like this...


Actually, this is one of the nicer areas of the board, some of those Brothers in the All Cigar Lounge are real a**holes.

Take the cotton out of your ears and stick it in your mouth. Wait and listen for a while and you will find what you're looking for.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

The guys here are quite nice, you just stumbled into a hornets' nest. You broached the one subject that is taboo here on the boards. If you would've read the stickies in the Newbie Lounge (like a good newbie), instead of barging in asking about the one thing you're not supposed to, this might've ended a lot differently


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Got ya...I do appreciate the info


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hornitosmonster said:


> Now I know to post more before asking question in this part of the forum...I hope not all areas on this board are like this...


i highly, highly suggest reading the stickied topics in the "habanos only lounge".

instead of beating around the bush, here's the deal.
1 - cubans are illegal in the states (unless they were in the states prior to the embargo being signed).
2 - acquiring cuban cigars is illegal for US citizens.
3 - asking someone to help you do something illegal takes a lot of "trust".
4 - do you trust me? you don't know me at all, but would you trust me? cuz i don't trust you.
5 - if you take the time to read the stickies and do some more research on the subjects you're wanting to know more about (by searching), you will learn a lot more than you thought you would in a shorter period of time.
6 - once you feel you're good to go and order some cigars, you'll learn even more by your own experiences, and can then pass those on to others who know less than you do.

that's as high as i can count and why i stopped.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I just finished posting in the old Kwagga thread and I can't resist......

(snicker...)

Kwagga? Is that you?

(snicker...)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

bpegler said:


> Actually, this is one of the nicer areas of the board, *some of those Brothers in the All Cigar Lounge are real a**holes. *
> Take the cotton out of your ears and stick it in your mouth. Wait and listen for a while and you will find what you're looking for.


Hey :fu .


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Ermo said:


> This is a really friendly board, but your post was borderline about "vendors" which is very touchy, since you can't discuss them here. But the info you got was good, DO NOT buy them from inside the USA.
> 
> This is not a big deal, just take some time to get to know people here and you'll get everything you ever wanted relating to cigar information. Read old posts in the habanos lounge, tons of info there.


:tpd: Yup ... all he said is true. You really just have to slow down and enjoy the journey rather than do what you did.

~d.

[Hmmm ... that's the second time I used the "enjoy the journey" like since Sunday; but it's really important for folks new to the forum, imho.]


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

spooble said:


> You broached the one subject that is taboo here on the boards. If you would've read the stickies in the Newbie Lounge (like a good newbie), instead of barging in asking about the one thing you're not supposed to, this might've ended a lot differently


Sort of like crashing a stranger's party... standing at the top of the stairs... and screaming "Hey! Anybody know where I can buy some good pot?"

How many people would just stare at you in amazement?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

bpegler said:


> some of those Brothers in the All Cigar Lounge are real a**holes.


Huh?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> I just finished posting in the old Kwagga thread and I can't resist......
> 
> (snicker...)
> 
> ...


If lovin' kwagga is wrong.....


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

IHT said:


> i highly, highly suggest reading the stickied topics in the "habanos only lounge".
> 
> instead of beating around the bush, here's the deal.
> 1 - cubans are illegal in the states (unless they were in the states prior to the embargo being signed).
> ...


WOW Greg, nicely put. Maybe you should go back to the baby seal avatar


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> WOW Greg, nicely put. Maybe you should go back to the baby seal avatar


:tpd: 
(chant) BA-BY SEAL!!!! BA-BY SEAL!!!! BA-BY SEAL!!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

:tpd: 
(chant) BA-BY SEAL!!!! BA-BY SEAL!!!! BA-BY SEAL!!!!


----------

